# Changing Barrels?



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

What does it take to change a 1911 to 10mm? Is it just the barrel and magazines?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't even know why someone would want to do that but it will take a lot more than just a barrel change. 10mm is a high pressure load so the recoil spring will have to be replaced and I don't know how the barrel will want to fit right with existing bushing so that will have to be replaced as well. Being I don't know of you will find a bushing to fit right with the original slide now you are looking at one of those too. I think I'd just go find a 10mm. I'm not a fan of the round personally but they do have their fans:watching:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Forget about it. You'd also need a new extractor (that is, a new slide), and a new ejector (that is, a new frame), as well as new springs and magazines. In other words, it's not practical, it's not gonna happen. You need a whole new pistol.

The one exception was the Springfield Omega (based on a German design), that used a tricky double extractor. Apart from that, though, fuggeddaboudit.


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

ok then. I'll forget about it.


----------

